# My non-torts..



## barbie69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Just thought I would share a few of my non-torts too 

this is Sadie my husky who is forever up for adoption to a good husky home....(oliver francis is the chi she is playin' with)









and this is Oliver Francis our Chihuahua, he is my baby and I love him cuz he lets me cuddle with him for hours...


----------



## barbie69 (Dec 30, 2007)

and this is Pepper, he is an old boy at alomost 15 and he is a GREAT dog!! He was a fox terrier mix we got at the pound when I moved out with my girls alone..he is our protector...












Here is Holly my hedgie and she turned 3 this Christmas....




This is Jaeger trying to get in my purse..he is a het yellow ghost I won on AHR forums...








and this is Auroroa my daughter Brittany's ball python...


----------



## barbie69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry only a few more
Here is Crystal when she was a baby and all grown up, she is considered a green snow corn, she is sooo pretty...








I used to have high contrast jungle carpets until they got a bit too big for me all by myself but here they are..GORGEOUS!!
Steele (for the steelers of course)...




and Sasha...




This is my albino het male...




This is Jaegers girl friend my female het ghost Amaretto...


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 30, 2007)

Great pictures of all your animals.  The jungle carpets are gorgeous.  Almost makes me wish I had time and space again for other reptiles.  I get my fix though every August going to the National Breeders Expo in Daytona. I get to see tons of reptiles there.

Danny


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice pics! I love your little Oliver!


----------



## Dave D (Dec 30, 2007)

Little Oliver sure is a cute dog, very nice snakes to... that Carpet is awesome!

Dave


----------



## barbie69 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you all for the compliments!! 
The jungle carpets were absolutley perfect and stunning, I will miss them for a long time. I just did not have the help I needed with them at cleaning time and they were getting so big and strong I had to give them up. I got them as hatchlings and I loved watching them, I kept them in my living room for decoration. lol
....Oliver is an great little dog. My daughter and I may have some issues if she thinks she is ever taking him away when and if she ever leaves home.


----------



## wayne.bob (Dec 31, 2007)

I love the Hedgehog!


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 1, 2008)

wayne.bob said:


> I love the Hedgehog!




Thank you so much, she is a sweetie too! I worry about her now that she is three years old. I don't think they have really long lives so I know she is getting old. Her favorite toy is an empty paper towel roll...she sticks her whole head in it and then runs around her cage running into stuff...she LOVES it!! Too strange!! LOL


----------



## Cam (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing all your fun pics

I grew up with a husky, and I still wish we could have one around. (married into allergies) I went to a local breeder who also is in charge of the local hisky club...they have 18 race dogs and several show dogs...I got goosebumps when they all started 'wooooing' together.
I adored our husky and I miss the sledding we did with her.
On another note, our youngest son's favorite 2 animals are cats and chihuahua's...he loves the pic with your little guy snuggling up to the husky Have you had anyone with allergies around your little Chi?
Not many folks here in MN have the Chis. They few I hae found said they do not like them because they spend all day picking up the dog's "accidents". The 2 we met were wearing diapers...not a pretty sight
The snakes are georgous and that hedghog is too cute!
How hard is the hedgie to care for? Is he more of a 'watching' type of pet? 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY!!!


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cam said:


> Thank you so much for sharing all your fun pics
> 
> I grew up with a husky, and I still wish we could have one around. (married into allergies) I went to a local breeder who also is in charge of the local hisky club...they have 18 race dogs and several show dogs...I got goosebumps when they all started 'wooooing' together.
> I adored our husky and I miss the sledding we did with her.
> ...


Oliver (our chi) thinks he is the boss of Sadie and she is his woman. It is so funny, he will go over and sit his butt on her head with all 4 paws on the ground and just look at you like "this is my throne" LOL. They get along great. We all have allergies to animal dander and Oliver bothers me the least of all 3 dogs. He definately still sheds little black hairs but he has healthy skin and that is a big deal when it comes to allergies. I cannot even pet a cat without my nose going crazy itching but I can hold and cuddle with Oliver and it is barely irritating at all, not enough to put him down. He is so cuddly!! He even sleeps with one of my daughters when she is home and she has asthma...I am sure her Dr would frown but she does not care.
Potty training was a chore, I have never trained a little dog before. I wanted him crate trained like my other two but we are gone 8 hours a day and he was too small to hold it as a puppy. I decided to take the doors off his crate and place it in a larger area set up with a play yard. All of this is on a scrap piece of linoleum from home depot. He is trained to use potty pads so we would leave him a pad outside his cage on the linoleum. Since we got him at under 1 pound in the middle of winter I trained him to go on potty pads first. If you have any training questions please ask, I learned as I went along. He now still has the linoleum set up but he holds it now and does not need potty pads at all any longer. Here are pics of him in his "crate". He loves it! We are completely accident free since he was about 1 year old and he just turned 2. It takes patience and consistency but it was very worth it.





Holly the hedgie is a sweetheart and we do hold her and she can get out and play. She does huff and puff up if you move really quick so you have to be ready for that so you don't drop her when you get poked. We have a little fleece bag she came with to carry her in. They poop all the time. They have to have a hedgie friendly wheel to run miles on every night. They have cute faces and soft fur underneath and she likes to be petted under her chin. I keep her in a HUGE sterilite with a heat pad on low under the cage, her wheel to run on, water and food dish, and her sleeping bag plus toys. Super easy care.


----------



## Cam (Jan 2, 2008)

Yippee! Thank you so much for your help
It is so great to have someone dealing with the allergies and asthma to get info from. Most folks think as long as you don't touch the dog you should be okay...doesn't work that way.

Thank you so much again, esp for the potty training advice...i'll let you know what ends up happening...since we also (me and the kids) are working on bringing home a snake or 2 relatively soon I have to gather the info then ambush the spouse


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking animal family and great info.
Thanks for sharing


----------

